# Deal - Or No Deal?



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey everyone! I always wanted to do something cool with projecting a face onto a bust or in my case, project a pumpkin head onto a pumpkin and I came across this: http://www.slashgear.com/torpedo-projector-you-get-what-you-pay-for-318259.php
It's called a torpedo projector and I can get one for pretty cheep - do you think it's worth it? I know its not a high-def projector but do you think it would get by for projecting a pumpkin face on a pumpkin? Thanks and happy haunting!:devil:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sure...if it's dark enough outside.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm a big audio/video nut...so anything of an A/V nature that is described as "abysmal" I would generally stay far, far away from. But in the case of using it for a haunt prop, I think in this instance, less than perfect is exactly what you want! And if it can project images upto 6 feet tall, that's always a bonus! Keep in mind, also, that crap in=crap out. You can run a video signal through a professional, $10k projector, but if your source video is poor quality, the nice expensive equipment will only show the awfulness in giant gory detail...not make it better.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think I may get one. Good for a crystalball or bust projection for sure.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

All of the comments seem to say that it actually performs better than expected given the cost. The first one even has some sample pictures. Looks like it would work great for a haunt prop. I might get one myself. Thanks!

Randy


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If you project a bust, do you need to project a bra over it to keep it family friendly?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Any projected bra would be see-through, didn't you know that?


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

wow! how did we get on the topics of bras? Anyway thanks for your feedback and i think i will get one!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hallowennie315 said:


> wow! how did we get on the topics of bras?


If you go back and look at the previous 2 posts, up in the upper left-hand corner of each you'll see a little picture, and above each picture is a name. Read the names of the posts. This will explain how.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hallowennie315 said:


> wow! how did we get on the topics of bras? Anyway thanks for your feedback and i think i will get one!


You're going to get a bra? Well, it will improve posture.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hallowennie315 said:


> wow! how did we get on the topics of bras?


Projector = face = singing = bust = bras = Sickie


----------

